# Big low fence buck killed out of Freer!



## Redhunter84 (Aug 25, 2016)

What's the story on this big buck?


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hat Rack lol.

TH


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! The trifecta, high, wide (really wide) and heavy. Congrats to the hunter, fantastic buck.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful Buck


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Killed by Darrell hoffer from el campo. That's not him in the pic thou. Check muy grande website. Killed next door to killam ranch off of 59. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

That's a 30in wide low fence monster. And look at the mass on that toad. I wonder what the ranch is feeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Why feed ? Deer grow big without a bag ....and that's a great deer


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> That's a 30in wide low fence monster. And look at the mass on that toad. I wonder what the ranch is feeding?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Great deer. congrats on a beautiful buck !


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that sucker got it all!


----------



## Redhunter84 (Aug 25, 2016)

He is a monster for sure.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I work with the guy in the camo shirt.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's a HOSS, high OR low fence! Dayum


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

http://muygrandevillage.com/contest/2016-2017/People/DARRELL_HOFFER.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Wow! The trifecta, high, wide (really wide) and heavy. Congrats to the hunter, fantastic buck.


I would also add symmetrical.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wow, nice buck !

I'll bet ol Darrell's heart was thumping when that bad boy stepped out.


----------

